# dumme frage...



## hechtzu (13. Dezember 2014)

Guten abend Leute !|wavey:

Ok entschuldigt für diese Frage aber warum benutzt man eigentlich weiche Ruten zum wobblen blinkern und spinnern?
Ich verstehe das einfach nicht#c
Besonders beim spinnern regt das nicht auf wenn sich die Rute die ganze Zeit biegt?

Oder zum wobblern könnte man da keine harte Rute verwenden um ihn besser antwichen zu können? Genauso bei blinkern!
 Also vielleicht liegt das ja am persönlichen geschmack aber ich würde die perfekte allround spinnrute als so hard wie möglich bezeichnen!

Ok bitte antworten und auch kritik will ja wissen was daran falsch ist
Aber nicht beleidigend werden bitte

Ok danke im vorraus


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Man nimmt beim Angeln genau die Rute, die einem persönlich am besten liegt. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Ingo33 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Würde sagen, der Fisch kann ausschlitzen


----------



## Ingo33 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Benutze zum Hechtangeln grundsätzlich leichte Pilkruten. Beim angeln mit Köfi.
Die sind einfach Robuster. Beim Drill muss man dann natürlich mehr mit der Bremse arbeiten und mit dem Handgelenk


----------



## hechtzu (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*



Andal schrieb:


> Man nimmt beim Angeln genau die Rute, die einem persönlich am besten liegt. Ganz einfach.



Naja ich höre aber sehr oft unabhängig von den Vorlieben einer Person dass weiche Ruten zum blinkern "effektiver" sind

Und man kann ja auch nicht zum zanderjiggen ne richtig weiche Rute nehmen nur weil man diese mehr mag...


----------



## hechtzu (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*



Ingo33 schrieb:


> Würde sagen, der Fisch kann ausschlitzen



Hat dann ja aber nichts mehr mit dem Köder zu tun dann müsste der Haken ja beim jerken und beim jiggen ja auch ausschlitzen


----------



## Erdmännchen (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*



Andal schrieb:


> Man nimmt beim Angeln genau die Rute, die einem persönlich am besten liegt. Ganz einfach.


Stimm ich größtenteils zu. Ein klein wenig sollte man es schon vom Fisch auch abhängig machen, gerade wenn man Anfänger ist und noch keine hat, sollte man sich vielleicht kurz darüber Gedanken machen. Eine knüppelharte Eisenstange auf Barsch ist vlt bspw. nicht die perfekte Rute.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Bei Blinkern und Spinnern fühlt man mit einer etwas weicheren Rute einfach mehr was der Köder macht. Dazu federt sie beim Drill die Fluchten besser ab....eine harte Rute braucht man da eh nicht, weil der Köder eh ständig unter Zug ist und relativ monoton eingeholt wird...anders als beim Angeln mit Gufi.


----------



## hechtzu (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Stimm ich größtenteils zu. Ein klein wenig sollte man es schon vom Fisch auch abhängig machen, gerade wenn man Anfänger ist und noch keine hat, sollte man sich vielleicht kurz darüber Gedanken machen. Eine knüppelharte Eisenstange auf Barsch ist vlt bspw. nicht die perfekte Rute.



Ja das ist mir klar

Aber da ist es ja wegen dem Fisch und nicht wegen dem köder


----------



## hechtzu (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bei Blinkern und Spinnern fühlt man mit einer etwas weicheren Rute einfach mehr was der Köder macht. Dazu federt sie beim Drill die Fluchten besser ab....eine harte Rute braucht man da eh nicht, weil der Köder eh ständig unter Zug ist und relativ monoton eingeholt wird...anders als beim Angeln mit Gufi.



Dass man mit ner weichen Rute mehr fühlt ist mir aber neu;+


----------



## Ingo33 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Mit einer weicheren Rute kannst du weiter auswerfen


----------



## kernell32 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Ich bevorzuge auch etwas weichere Ruten beim Blinkern/Wobblern.
Beim Jiggen kommen die Bisse zumeist in der Absinkphase, also wenn kein Zug auf der Leine ist, daher eine harte Rute um einen harten Anhieb zu setzen, der Fisch kann den Köder beim Gufieren einfach tief genug ins Maul saugen oder danach schnappen.
Anders ist es beim Blinkern/Wobblern da kommen, bei mir zumindest, die Bisse eher bei vollem Zug, daher wenn der Fisch zuschnappt/einsaugt beisst er leicht fehl bzw. rennt voll in die Rute, wie mit 180 in ne wand wenn die Rute zu hart ist. Eine weiche Rute gibt da etwas nach und ich hab weniger Fehlbisse/Ausschlitzer.
Edith. Kommt aber auch stark auf den Zielfisch an, Hecht/Zander harte Rute auch zum Wobbeln, bei Barsch/Forelle eher ne weiche Rute.


----------



## siloaffe (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Ich nehm zum Wobbeln eigentlich einfach meine Zanderruten her und die sind bretthart, ich mag halt keine 2 Ruten mit mir rum schleifen, allerdings gibts damit öfter mal aussteiger. 

Daher drehe ich beim wobbeln, im Vergleich zum gufiangeln die bremse recht weit auf, das gibt einen ähnlichen efeckt wie bei einer weichen Rute. 

Da der Fisch auf Zug einsteigt, kann das mit ner harten Rute etwas viel sein und der fisch kann leichter aussteigen.

Darüber hinaus kann man gerade leichte Wobble, Spinner, Blinker, etc..... mit einer weicheren Rute deutlich weiter werfen da diese sich besser aufladen.

Ich hatte es dieses Jahr an den Bodden, hab 3 Tage lang mit ner 2,25m 70g cts (ein echter Knüppel) jeden Tag 70% der Fische verloren, dann auf ne weichere Rute gewechselt und es gab kaum noch Aussteiger......


----------



## hechtzu (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Kernell32 und siloaffe danke diese antworten haben mir echt geholfen dann werde ich beim wobblern und co einfach die bremse weiter offen lassen habe nämlich auch keine Lust 2 Ruten mitzunehmen


----------



## kernell32 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Jo das passt 
Alternativ besorg dir ne Rocksweeper die ist hart und weich gleichzeitig   
Hab die gerade seit n paar Wochen in betrieb und bin hin und wech deshalb die Schleichwerbung 
Ich hatte die mit der gleichen Frage wie du im Kopf ausgesucht da ich auch nicht immer 2 Ruten mitnehmen will.
Ein echter Kompromiss das Ding sehr nachgiebig und sensibel in der Spitze und hintenraus echt bums.
Sowohl zum Gufieren als auch zum Wobbeln/Blinkern top


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Ich kann mich da anschließen, seit ein paar Jahren benutze ich auch nur noch harte Ruten mit ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion und zwar sowohl zum Blinkern, Wobbeln, als auch mit Gummi.
Hauptsächlich meine geliebte Antares H.
Im Gegensatz zu Siloaffe fische ich zunächst mit ziemlich angezogener Bremse, öffnen tue ich diese etwas, wenn der Fisch in die Nähe des Bootes oder Ufer kommt.
Denn dort sind mir mit fast geschlossener Bremse schon Fische ausgeschlitzt.
Das blödeste was ich erlebt habe und auf die harte Rute zurückführe, mir hat bei einem kleinen Hecht direkt vorm Boot, der Jighaken dessen Oberkiefer komplett in der Mitte gespalten.(überm Kescher!)
Normalerweise lasse ich die Größenordnung wieder schwimmen, der musste dann leider mit!
Seit diesen Erlebnis mache ich die Bremse eben etwas auf.

Jürgen


----------



## siloaffe (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Jou so isset Jürgen. 

Da ich zu 99% auf Zander fische und diese halt gerne direkt unter der Rutenspitze einsteigen ist ne harte Rute + geschlossene Bremse ein Aussteigergarant!


----------



## thanatos (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Dass man mit ner weichen Rute mehr fühlt ist mir aber neu;+



:q mir auch ,kriege richtige Gefühle erst wenn meine Rute
      richtig steif ist #6


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*



hechtzu schrieb:


> ...Ok entschuldigt für diese Frage aber warum benutzt man eigentlich weiche Ruten zum wobblen blinkern und spinnern?...



keine gnade für deine "dumme frage", weil die nämlich alles andere als dumm ist. bei dem vorherrschenden tackle-hype ist es mehr als normal, verunsichert zu sein wg. tackle und so.

mein lehrsatz No.1 ist: die rute, die "mit mir spricht" ist die beste.

ich habe jahrelang mit einer "schwippe" gefangen, dann ne härtere probiert - heute kann ich nur noch mit der, fische aber so wie früher. ruten sind einfach die verlängerung der hand. sicher gibt es für spezielles spezielle - was nützen die einem aber, wenn die nicht "mit einem sprechen"?

meiner meinung nach ist man erfolgreicher mit einer rute, mit der man umzugehen weiß.

dass es für bestimmte angelmethoden geeignetere ruten gibt, keine frage, aber die muss mit einem reden bzw. man muss hören konnen, was die sagt.


----------



## Ingo33 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*



thanatos schrieb:


> :q mir auch ,kriege richtige Gefühle erst wenn meine Rute
> richtig steif ist #6


 
Super


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: dumme frage...*

Probierts aus...hängt einen Spinner (da merkt mans am besten) und fischt den mit einer etwas weicheren Rute (heisst nicht Wabbelstock) Da merkt man wirklich jede Rotation... und dann einmal mit einer Gummirute. Ganz anderes Gefühl....


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (16. Dezember 2014)

Die Weichen geben ein besseres Drill-Gefühl, meine Meinung nach. Aber mir ist eine im Mittelfeld am liebsten, hart genung um gut werden zu können und damit sie genug Rückrat hat, und weich genug für ein gutes Drillgefühl. Eine sehr harte Rute bietet kein gutes Drillgefühl, auch beim Karpfenangeln nehme ich eher weichere Ruten, so bekomme ich die Aktionen des Karpfens besser mit, so auch beim blinkern. Ebenso benutzt man ja auch beim fliegenfischen weichere Ruten, einfach weil das Gefühl viel schöner ist. Wo die harte Rute sich überhaupt nicht regt, biegt sich die weichere schon, wodurch du gut mitbekommst, was dein Fisch macht. Bei einer härteren Rute kann Mann vielleicht besser differenzieren, welche Bewegung stärker und schwächer sind, aber sie macht einfach keinen so großen Spaß. Man geht ja auch nicht mit der wallerrute auf Barsche (übertrieben gesagt). Die Rute sollte auf eine gewisse Größe des Fisches, und vor allem auf dich perfekt abgestimmt sein. Nimm eine in die Hand und lass jemanden die Spitze festhalten, so kannst du ganz gut einen Fisch mit einem gewissen Gewicht simulieren und merkst wie gut du ihn spürst. Dann musst du nur noch entscheiden was dir besser zusagt. Und du solltest das wirklich ausprobieren, denn manchmal hast du zwei gleiche Ruten (von den Daten her) von unterschiedlichen Herstellern mit dem selben Wurfgewicht, aber dennoch ist eine vielleicht härter oder weicher. Also falls möglich im Laden ausprobieren, dann können dir auch die Daten zur Aktion mehr oder weniger egal sein, wenn du mit der Biegung zufrieden bist. Sollte halt nur deine Köder rauswerfen können, aber das ist ja klar.



Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------

